# Cinema Display + MacbookPro :(



## PowerPC (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I've just bought a new & nice Cinema Display and I attached it to my MacBookPro.

However, I don't like to navigate between the two screens at all and the quality on the Cinema Display is terrible. Actually, I cannot set the Refresh rate, which is low at this time, and the image is blurred on Cinema. The image on the MBP is perfect.

How can I get on Cinema the same quality of image that I have on MBP?

I am using the Mirror displays option because I don't like to switch between the screens.

The second question: is it possible to use only the Cinema as a unique display (like you use it with a MacPro)?

Any help is much appreciated!

Thx.
PPC


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2008)

Basic misunderstanding here. If you mirror your screens, they both run at the resolution of the smaller screen, i.e. the MacBook Pro's. This isn't good for the Cinema Display. To run the Cinema Display at its native resolution, you *have* to turn off mirroring. You can set it as the master display by dragging the menubar to the Cinema Display (in the Display preference pane's "arrange" function).

Of course you can use the Cinema as a unique display, but you'll probably want an external keyboard and mouse for that. Then you can close the lid, the MBP goes to sleep. Wake it up without opening the screen, and only the Cinema Display turns on - in all its high resolution glory.


----------



## cory1848 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking to do this set up once I get a laptop.  Would the MBP be powerful enough to serve as a desktop machine with this set up?  Currently running a Dual 867 MDD and need something faster and want the portability.


----------



## PowerPC (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow! You're a wizard. 

Thank you so much! Now the image is clear and beautiful and I am using only the Cinema for my work. 

External keyboard and mouse work fine, too.


----------



## PowerPC (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually, that's what I want to see &#8211; if I can use the MBP for graphics (instead of a MacPro). I have a 2.2 GHz Core2Duo MBP with not-so-much RAM (2 Gb), but I don't work with video, only Photoshop and InDesign.

What I don't know is if it makes sense to calibrate the Cinema? I know that the default LCD of MBP is not recommended for calibration, I don't know if it's because the LUT of the graphic card or the display itself which changes its characteristics too fast?


----------



## IvonneDK (Sep 23, 2010)

fryke said:


> You can set it as the master display by dragging the menubar to the Cinema Display (in the Display preference pane's "arrange" function).



You Sir just made my day ! i had googled for a solution before but had eventually settled with just using both of my screens ( mirroring resulted in the low res issue) and twisting my neck , back and shoulders dragging stuff from my laptop to the cinema display ( not to mention programs like photoshop were all main navigation was on the laptop screen to my left, which was slowly but surely turning me into a hunchback ).

oh the relief!


----------

